# Kommunikation TCP + UDP



## ryane (4. Okt 2010)

Hallo ,
Ich möchte eine kommunikation über TCP und UDP zu machen.
Ich soll mich über eine applikation auf ein server (mit UDP)  verbinden und ein TCP Client soll sich auch anderseits mit mir verbinden . Das Ziel ist , Daten von dem client über TCP  zu lesen , und diese an dem server bytesweise über UDP zu verschiken. 
Ich habe eine bischen recherchiert aber komme nicht weiter , ausser einer unvollständige aussage die über das Quoten von Telegramme erzählt , ich weisst nicht was das ist und warum man es braucht.
Das andere problem liegt daran das die Daten von dem UDP server auf übertragungsfehler überprüft werden müssen. Kennt sich jemand damit aus ?

Danke.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (5. Okt 2010)

Udp hat nen eingebauten crc im gegensatz zu tcp werden fehlerhafte pakete aber verworfen, statt neu angefordert


----------



## Gast2 (5. Okt 2010)

Wozu UDP??? ... wie Empire Phoenix schon schrieb werden bei UDP Pakete weg geworfen ... damit Du das mit bekommst, musst Du selber ein entsprechendes Protokoll entwickeln ... nimm doch gleich TCP - dann hast Du weniger Arbeit


----------



## ryane (5. Okt 2010)

Ok danke , ich glaube ich werde mich doch mit TCP vergnügen .


----------

